# Official Game Thread: Detroit Pistons @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WDWB CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.pistons.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/det_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/det/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Pistons.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#f9002d">Detroit Pistons(44 - 9) (19 - 7 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(24 - 29) (12 - 14 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, February 24	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Detroit Pistons @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST WDWB CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chauncey_billups" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chauncey_billups.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chauncey_billups"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chauncey Billups<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Colorado</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_richard_hamilton.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rip Hamilton<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 7'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tayshaun_prince" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tayshaun_prince.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tayshaun_prince"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tayshaun Prince<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 9'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasheed_wallace" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rasheed_wallace.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasheed_wallace"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rasheed Wallace<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 11'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_wallace" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_wallace.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_wallace"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Wallace<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 9'' - Virginia Union</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_mcdyess" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antonio_mcdyess.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_mcdyess"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antonio McDyess<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Alabama</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_delfino" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_carlos_delfino.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_delfino"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Carlos Delfino<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 6'' - Santa Fe, Argentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dale_davis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_dale_davis.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dale_davis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Dale Davis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Clemson</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_evans" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_maurice_evans.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_evans"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Maruice Evans<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Texas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. the trophy pics are a nice touch.





i just hope they come out tonight with the attitude that they can win (any given night, any given team, any given arena). 

in other words, the exact opposite of how they came out last time v. detroit.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Dale Davis cameo looks like one of those old-fashioned fight posters!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The Pistons have a bench? I thought that was just for Flip Saunders and his assistants to sit on during the games.

I think I'll be heading down to the UC tonight in an attempt to score some tickets to the game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok someone remember this, I predict for the 20th game in a row Othella Harrington will take the first shot of the game on a fade away jump shot and miss. 

And I will bet you 200 moon pies that Othella Harrington will commit his 53rd offensive foul of the season, this guy averages like one everysingle game he plays. 

I think the Bulls have some confidence growing and they will atleast keep this game close, if Rip is on Ben then I dont think the Bulls win this one. 

98- 94 Pistons. 

Darius Songalia Bulls leading scorer
Chauncey Billups Pistons Leading Scorer.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice game thread, I like


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan52 (Jun 26, 2003)

I think that if the Bulls come out of the gate with energy to start the game then it could be a very interesting game to watch,if they don't then it'll most likely be a blowout.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I have read on this board hundreds of times that "at least last year, we could beat Detroit", so why even have a game thread when we have absolutely no chance of winning tonight?

Are we going with the old Bobby Knight theory that "once a loss is inevitable, you might as well just kick back and enjoy it"?

Pistons 145
Bulls 37


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well we beat San Antonio earlier in the year. We have it in us to beat Detroit. They played last night. If Chandler shows up and we play a near perfect game we can beat them. 

To be a playoff team we need to beat good teams at home.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Fatigue will set in and the pistons will give up an unusually high number of easy points. Nevertheless, we'll let them back in and perhaps give them control of the game sometime midway through the second quarter and end up in a close game.

Bulls 96
Pistons 93

Gordon gets 25,5,5
Hinrich gets 16,4,9
Deng gets 16,5,3
Chandler gets 12,15,2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Time to take a break from the "could have been, might have been should have been" threads to a game! 

4-4 tie Chandler 2 rebounds 2 pts. So far so good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 9-8 Gordon off to a vey good start. 7 pts. He has one t/o though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ooh nice little move by kirk to fake out rip.

bulls have energy tonight. and a sense of urgency it seems.

and those threads are just mindnumbing, aren't they? :sour:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

11-10 both teams shooting 50%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ooh nice little move by kirk to fake out rip.
> 
> bulls have energy tonight. and a sense of urgency it seems.
> 
> and those threads are just mindnumbing, aren't they? :sour:


they need to play with that same sense of urgency the rest of the season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I wasn't expecting a fairly officiated game(you never do against Detroit) but this is getting ridiculous a little too early.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how the **** was that a foul? the ball was on the floor.

seriously?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is looking very good so far! Similar to Kirks first quarter against Milwaukee. 

11 pts so far. He does have 2 t/o


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anybody other then BG who has the balls to make an offensive move?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pistons up 18-16. 

We have 5 t/o. Way too many to have against a team like Detroit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh Pistons making a strong run to end the quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo didnt give us much. 

Detroit is sizzling at 52%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 9. 7 t/o is too many!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh no he's not.

skiles with the mass substitution.

gordon
kirk
nocioni
songaila 

all out.

and it's pike time!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so it's


pargo
pike
sweets
malik
deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Must be making another statement. 

You cant get down by 13 against Detroit and expect to catch up and win.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

It's worked so far, but hopefully this lineup won't last too long.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

omg. was that just pike driving to the basket? lol.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Chasing after Rip, driving the lane... the old man's gonna feel it tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and how long are we gonna keep pike on rip hamilton?



:|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

39% and 8 t/o. Its a miracle we are down by just 7 pts. Detroit is at 50%


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG and Kirk will have to go nuts for us to NOT get blown out real quick in the 2nd half.

Our frontcourt is just sad


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

50-39. Bulls 37% and 9 t/o. Both of those things need to improve in the second half if we are to make a run. 

Gordon needs someone else to step it up on offense. He is getting zero help. 

Chandler 7 rebounds. 4 pts and a steal.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

blood on the horns, noc. blood on the horns.

makes two in a row.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Atlanta 115 Indy 112 1.6 seconds left in ot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Andres was scoreless in the first half. He came out ready to play this half. 7 pts in less than 3 minutes. We are within 4.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oooh. rip and kirk go at it. rip said something and kirk kinda shoved him. double technicals. wow. rip trying to goad kirk into another T. kirk just walked away. hamilton's a punk. 


damn. get fired up bulls!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!bloody mess!!!!!!!that's a rivalry


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Rip took a swing at Kirk (and I believe hit him), he should be out.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thatta boy Kirk.
Hamilton has been getting pretty arrogant, glad to see Kirk call him out when he pulls stuff like that.


By the way, Comcast sucks. Bad.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

of course comcast totally craps out during the replay of the incident. wtf. it's still jumpy.


haha. offensive foul on hamiton.

what is comcast doing??? asleep at the switch tonight.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> By the way, Comcast sucks. Bad.


Your audio going in and out, too?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

54-50 Detroit. They have scored just 4 pts in 4 minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it sounds like i'm rapidly putting my hands over my ears. 

now they have the little card up. we are experiencing technical difficulties...


no ****.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn you techinical difficulties!

Tie game, but awayyyyyyyssss to go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni has 10 pts! All this quarter. Has 6 rebounds for the game as well. 

54-52.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm sorry but this is inexcusable.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I've just been watching play by play gamechannel on yahoo.. rip took a swing at kirk??


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Zeb said:


> Your audio going in and out, too?



Yep, this is horrible.
And of course it's when the game finally gets good.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> i'm sorry but this is inexcusable.


Seriously..
This is obnoxious.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

ballafromthenorth said:


> I've just been watching play by play gamechannel on yahoo.. rip took a swing at kirk??


Kind of strong-armed him off balance while fighting for position, then slapped at his head while falling away and Kirk off balance looking down.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. nocioni rules. 


oops. misses the FT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tie game ay 59. Bulls 20-9 this quarter


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, sounds like Nocioni is having his way with them in the 3rd!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jesus. finally.

and nocioni omg.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Chapu with a heck of a 3rd quarter, one that often gives fits to our team. Many important players already in foul trouble (both sides).


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Noch Is Alive!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Zeb said:


> Kind of strong-armed him off balance while fighting for position, then slapped at his head while falling away and Kirk off balance looking down.


yeah. and then kirk got rightupinhisface and kinda pushed back. they separated. and the tech's were flying. rip was trying to get kirk in a verbal thing, and kirk walked back to the bench.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

14 third quarter points. This is the Nocioni of Game 1 playoff lore.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

McDyess putting up some numbers tonight too. In other news, currently 77-16 Nets over Knicks.. ouch. And Darko gets 8 points tonight in an Orlando win over the Sonics 102-89


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Technical Fouls: Detroit - R. Wallace 1, B. Wallace 1, R. Hamilton 1. 

Chicago - K. Hinrich 1, M. Allen 1



LOL.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Nocioni drives for another layup.. I wish I could see these.. are they like difficult ones or is he just walking to the basket.. I'd imagine with Wallace out there these haven't been easy shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni 17 pts all this quarter. Wow!


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

ballafromthenorth said:


> McDyess putting up some numbers tonight too. In other news, currently 77-16 Nets over Knicks.. ouch. And Darko gets 8 points tonight in an Orlando win over the Sonics 102-89


61 point lead, wow!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

kirkisgod said:


> 14 third quarter points. This is the Nocioni of Game 1 playoff lore.


You know, its a one in a year event


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Zeb said:


> 61 point lead, wow!


heh whoops.. 83-70 now my bad.. thats what I get for doing too many things at once.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Mo Evans = Nocioni


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

72-70 Detroit after 3. 

We need to keep the pressure on!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

From just play by play.. sounds like Duhon is struggling with the ball tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni with the 6th technical of the game.

crazy.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace sure showing his allstar worth.. 1-7 1pt 6 rebounds.. Nocioni T'd up after offensive foul?!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

We need Chandler in there for some more rebounding presence.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

apparently rip hamilton was jawing with SKILES during the timeout and had to be escorted away by the refs. skiles was not pleased.



rivalry week indeed!!


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Did they start the Playoffs early or something? :eek8:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> apparently rip hamilton was jawing with SKILES during the timeout and had to be escorted away by the refs. skiles was not pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> rivalry week indeed!!


Skiles shoulda dropped him.
You see him scowling during that timeout, even more then usual.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon brings us within 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

80-76 Detroit.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha tossed Hamilton, good. Talk about a handful of cheapshots, I never realized he was that much of a punk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rip hamiliton *EJECTED*

what the **** is he thinking talking to skiles?

hit the road jack!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Another tech for Rip? And New York made it close at the end.. but loses to Jersey by 4.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Now is definitely not the time to start missing shots.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

87-81 Detroit.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hamilton with the punk move. Bad jib. No place for him on the Bulls.

Chandler displaying the freakish athleticism on that monster block.

Pistons are too cold blooded to let it affect them though.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

is my gametracker frozen, or is literally nothing happening in like the past 5 minutes..


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Hamilton with the punk move. Bad jib. No place for him on the Bulls.
> 
> Chandler displaying the freakish athleticism on that monster block.
> 
> Pistons are too cold blooded to let it affect them though.


Happy?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Second chance points..
Kill ya everytime.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn you ref. Go officiate the special olympics if you're going to be that late with the whistle


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Interesting.. NBA.com's tracker was more up to date than yahoo's.. I'll have to remember that for next time so I don't miss the last five minutes!!


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Good game for the Refs, I wasn't sure if they could pull it out.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Another "L"....rejoice Pax haters!

:clown:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bah this one is over. Cannot stand the Pistons.. back to homework.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch.

Rough game for the Bulls.

Red Kerr actually was right tonight for once.

"Just not enough horses."

Say what you will about the Bulls, we have a great group of guys that give 110% most nights.

I wonder if this team is like the Bears teams I heard about in the 70s.

We may have lost, but the opponent sure knew they were in a fight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Frustrating loss. Every time we came within one possession we either gave up 2nd chances or just couldn't get the stop.

AND time for Ben to start learning how to take contact. It was just do damn frustrating to see him so effortlessly get inside the lane but keep bricking those giant killers and layups. You can't have a best scorer who struggles to make shots within 5 feet of the basket.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Rough game for the Bulls.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. We lost the game, but that was one of the better efforts I've seen all season from the Bulls. Call it a moral victory or whatever...but that's how basketball is supposed to be played. 

After getting our brains beat in the last 2 times against Detroit, it's good to see a pulse. Still, a win would've been a great morale booster.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Frustrating loss. Every time we came within one possession we either gave up 2nd chances or just couldn't get the stop.
> 
> AND time for Ben to start learning how to take contact. It was just do damn frustrating to see him so effortlessly get inside the lane but keep bricking those giant killers and layups. You can't have a best scorer who struggles to make shots within 5 feet of the basket.


Yeah, and Kirk missed that layup inside of a minute. He was so open. Why doesn't he at least elevate a little. He has the hops, but he just won't do it.

Luol and Ben too. Nocioni is really the only peremeter player that has any ability to finish at this rim.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Also, Nocioni gets an A+ from me for his play. He was absolutely ABUSING a bigger, more athletic Antonio McDyess. (Unfortunately, McDyess had his face-up game really working great.)


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well bad news is 76ers are going to win and gain some ground on us tonight.

But...good news is that means the Bucks are going to lose. So we only lose a 1/2 game from the 8th playoff spot with this loss.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I saw the end of the game and the part where Rip got tossed reminded me of his days with the Wizards playing against the Bulls. That first season when MJ came back and Rip played with him, I believe was the beginning of something between him and the Bulls for whatever reason. Back in those days Rip hated being mentioned as a sidekick to Jordan as well. Good times that the Bulls can get into his head like that.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Well bad news is 76ers are going to win and gain some ground on us tonight.
> 
> But...good news is that means the Bucks are going to lose. So we only lose a 1/2 game from the 8th playoff spot with this loss.


Yeah, it occured to me that both the Bucks and Sixers could not lose today. 

However, the Hawks helped us out by winning at Indiana (and also pulling away from the Knicks by a game in the draft positioning, as an added bonus).


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I hate Detroit... they're like the Wizards--they get every call and still cry about every one they don't.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles postgame quote (from shinky OTOB):

*"They complain about every call, all game long. It's what they do. And they are having a great season doing it" *


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> skiles postgame quote (from shinky OTOB):
> 
> *"They complain about every call, all game long. It's what they do. And they are having a great season doing it" *


I believe the full quote was "They _literally_ complain about every call..." 

Thought I'd point that out since you weren't paraphrasing.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

BCH said:


> I saw the end of the game and the part where Rip got tossed reminded me of his days with the Wizards playing against the Bulls. That first season when MJ came back and Rip played with him, I believe was the beginning of something between him and the Bulls for whatever reason. Back in those days Rip hated being mentioned as a sidekick to Jordan as well. Good times that the Bulls can get into his head like that.


Where the heck have you been? Welcome back. 

:boxing:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Sad part about this game:

Antonio McDyess 8-10, 16 pts (6.9 avg)

Maurice Evans 5-8, 15 pts (5.4 avg)

Luol Deng 1-9, 6 pts

:sad:


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

detroit got 5 techs called against them and you cry baby's are blaming and saying detroit complains about calls. i guess that explains why your how many games under .500?i guess thats the pistons fault huh?edit know nothing about basketball!just feel grateful the refs bailed ya team out from being humilated at home and made the game closer then it actually shoulda been.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

char_renee said:


> detroit got 5 techs called against them and you cry baby's are blaming and saying detroit complains about calls. i guess that explains why your how many games under .500?i guess thats the pistons fault huh? edit know nothing about basketball!just feel grateful the refs bailed ya team out from being humilated at home and made the game closer then it actually shoulda been.


Richard Hamilton is a member of our boards guys!!!!

embodying the spirit of the team?

how ironic is it when a Detroit fan cries about not getting calls... lmao, I can't believe what I'm reading here.

Anyway, back to reasons why I hate the Pistons...

oh yeah--their fans...

it's quoted now so it ain't going away


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

k4e, why weren't you at the game?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

char_renee said:


> detroit got 5 techs called against them and you cry baby's are blaming and saying detroit complains about calls. i guess that explains why your how many games under .500?i guess thats the pistons fault huh?edit know nothing about basketball!just feel grateful the refs bailed ya team out from being humilated at home and made the game closer then it actually shoulda been.


Don't you have a brawl to go participate in

At the very end, the Bulls were going to the basket and getting hit hard every game and got no call. I won't go as far as Dore but it is ridiculous. Then again, Detroit's history is playing dirty, getting calls, and still crying throughout the whole damn game. Oh well, I have a feeling they'll hit a wall (too many minutes), but whatever.

Also, I hope Tyson or someone knocks Rip down the next time they meet, back up your captain.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> Richard Hamilton is a member of our boards guys!!!!
> 
> embodying the spirit of the team?
> 
> ...


how ironic is it when bulls fans complain about officiating when the league changed the rules for jordan.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> k4e, why weren't you at the game?


Someone else had my tix.

I could have gone at the last minute w/ a friend, but I have an assignment due tomorrow that I have to work on.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Pistons have committed the fewest fouls in the NBA this season. 

EDIT: The Pistons have been whistled for the fewest fouls in the NBA.

I'm not saying, I'm just saying...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just got back from the game, and I must echo the sentiments on the board, the Pistons fans are unbelievably annoying. They must have nothing better to do in their city so they make the 3 1/2 hour drive to Chicago to annoy the living piss out of Bulls fans. The "fans" sitting behind us berated Tyson Chandler the entire game about his contract (what do they have against Tyson and what do they have against bad contracts, the league is full of worse ones). I had to respond with something so I asked him to count the banners in the rafters. I know its not much, but thats all I had. 

Anyways, something needs to be done about this. This is the 4th straight Bulls/Pistons game I've been to and each game more and more Pistons fans have showed up and gotten louder each game. Ugh. Pistons fans are worse then White Sox fans *ducks*


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> *Don't you have a brawl to go participate in*
> 
> At the very end, the Bulls were going to the basket and getting hit hard every game and got no call. I won't go as far as Dore but it is ridiculous. Then again, Detroit's history is playing dirty, getting calls, and still crying throughout the whole damn game. Oh well, I have a feeling they'll hit a wall (too many minutes), but whatever.
> 
> Also, I hope Tyson or someone knocks Rip down the next time they meet, back up your captain.


Another ironic post hope you didn't forget the time when Sox fans doused tiger players with beers. Of course If some of the tiger's were as crazy as Artest there probably would have been brawl in Chi town.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Someone else had my tix.
> 
> I could have gone at the last minute w/ a friend, but I have an assignment due tomorrow that I have to work on.


Damn, I can't believe you would give up your tix to see the World Champs?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame comments

*"They literally complain about every call the whole game long. That's their style and that's what they do and they are having a great year doing it. I'm not sure what that says."*


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> The Pistons have committed the fewest fouls in the NBA this season.
> 
> EDIT: The Pistons have been whistled for the fewest fouls in the NBA.
> 
> I'm not saying, I'm just saying...


I do think the pistons benefit from some calls because of the defensive reputation we have. I think because we are a very physical team the refs don't call a lot of the little calls against us.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Damn, I can't believe you would give up your tix to see the World Champs?


I've seen them once already this season. Seems like I missed a good game. Its hard to make all 41 plus the preseason.

EDIT: Yah, the Pistons are not the world champs! LOL

EDIT2: It is sad that the Pistons draw so well at the UC. Once again tonight, according to my sources, the Pistons fans were as loud as the Bulls fans. Of course, they do have more to cheer about.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Damn, I can't believe you would give up your tix to see the World Champs?


I didn't know the spurs played the bulls....

:biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Brian-

You guys get the benefit of the whistle because you are 45-9. As a Bulls fan, I certainly have no room to complain, which is why I ain't complaining, I'm just saying...

We're struggling right now, but we still get the benefit of the whistle when we play the Hawks. That's the way it is in the NBA, and I don't hold it against you guys. 

I actually thought the officiating was great tonight, there were bad calls both ways, but when the leading scorer on the best team in the league gets ejected on a call that we all missed until the replay, Bulls fans have zero room to complain.

And I meant *this* season's World Champs...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> I've seen them once already this season. Seems like I missed a good game. Its hard to make all 41 plus the preseason.
> 
> EDIT: Yah, the Pistons are not the world champs! LOL
> 
> EDIT2: It is sad that the Pistons draw so well at the UC. Once again tonight, according to my sources, the Pistons fans were as loud as the Bulls fans. Of course, they do have more to cheer about.


Louder, especially in the 300 levels where as you all know its best to gauge the fan reaction. At one point, it seemed like the entire 300 level was engulfed in a "DETROIT BASKETBALL" chant.

On the bright side, the Bulls fans got some hearty cheers with the MJ sighting and of course the iconic "fan meter" /sarcasm


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> On the bright side, the Bulls fans got some hearty cheers with the MJ sighting and of course the iconic "fan meter" /sarcasm


LOL. Yah, the best thing to do while the fan meter is going is to look behind you. The fans are never going bananas.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> EDIT2: It is sad that the Pistons draw so well at the UC. Once again tonight, according to my sources, the Pistons fans were as loud as the Bulls fans. Of course, they do have more to cheer about.


For the most part, the only way Pistons fans can get tix in the UC is if Bulls' season ticket holders sell their tickets.

When you say "someone else had my tix", are you sure that someone wasn't a Pistons fan?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> For the most part, the only way Pistons fans can get tix in the UC is if Bulls' season ticket holders sell their tickets.
> 
> When you say "someone else had my tix", are you sure that someone wasn't a Pistons fan?


My seats were populated by Bulls fans tonight.

Gotta hit the books Bullsville. Even over a Bulls game. Now if only I could stop posting on bb.net when I decide to stay home I could really get something done.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Brian-
> 
> *You guys get the benefit of the whistle because you are 45-9. As a Bulls fan, I certainly have no room to complain, which is why I ain't complaining, I'm just saying...*
> 
> ...


I do agree with you we get a favorable whistle in most cases and tonight was no different. I think it was a fun game to watch because it did have a playoff atmosphere to it. Rip and Hinrich helped add a little to the rivarly also tonight. I love to hate the bulls so I hope this continues. As for the champs I wish had the same confidence you have.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

It's interesting that most here are saying the Bulls got the shaft of the calls. From being at the game it seemed like the opposite, especially during one portion of the third period.

But the more that I think about it, that atmosphere might be fueled by the Pistons complaining about every call, which makes it seem to me like they are bad calls (because its harder to tell in the 300 level)

Anyways, safe to say tomorrow night's game in Philly is the biggest of the season by far? Or does no one care anymore?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Waaaaaayyy too many pistons fans there tonight. 50/50 it seemed


If the Bulls ever want the fans to make some noise, just put a pic of MJ on the screen.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Louder, especially in the 300 levels where as you all know its best to gauge the fan reaction. At one point, it seemed like the entire 300 level was engulfed in a "DETROIT BASKETBALL" chant.
> 
> On the bright side, the Bulls fans got some hearty cheers with the MJ sighting and of course the iconic "fan meter" /sarcasm


I was sitting next to that section, biggest Detriot 300 section in the 200's. Certainly some of the 300 sections had louder Detriot fans which is bad enough but


> I've seen them once already this season. Seems like I missed a good game. Its hard to make all 41 plus the preseason.
> 
> EDIT: Yah, the Pistons are not the world champs! LOL
> 
> EDIT2: *It is sad that the Pistons draw so well at the UC. Once again tonight, according to my sources, the Pistons fans were as loud as the Bulls fans. Of course, they do have more to cheer about.*


After Jordon was shown to be at the game during the third quarter the crowd stayed pretty loud.
Bulls fans almost completley muffled them out. When the Bulls were in their bad stretches in the first half the Detriot fans were louder. The only reason you could hear the Pistons fans is because they cheer every time we really don't have anything to cheer about and vice versa. The top volume of the Bulls fans was not comparable with the Pistons contingent, but I have to say there were a lot.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> *It's interesting that most here are saying the Bulls got the shaft of the calls. From being at the game it seemed like the opposite, especially during one portion of the third period.
> *
> But the more that I think about it, that atmosphere might be fueled by the Pistons complaining about every call, which makes it seem to me like they are bad calls (because its harder to tell in the 300 level)
> 
> Anyways, safe to say tomorrow night's game in Philly is the biggest of the season by far? Or does no one care anymore?


I was there and I agree. Bulls got maybe 2 bad calls against them, compared to about 5 or 6 for Detriot which resulted in all the techs, a lot of very late whistles in this game. Besides Nocioni's second half, and Ben in the first nobody looked that good out there at all, I kept looking at the score board in confusion..


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I didn't read the whole thread yet, so I don't know if anyone else made this comment. 

Ben did not distribute the basketball at all today. It was more of a chucking game than I've seen from him in a while. Sure, we needed the scoring, but he's been playing a much better all court game of late. He made a nice pass to Hinrich in the closing moments (who missed the open 3), but I expect more good passing from Ben at this point.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I didn't read the whole thread yet, so I don't know if anyone else made this comment.
> 
> Ben did not distribute the basketball at all today. It was more of a chucking game than I've seen from him in a while. Sure, we needed the scoring, but he's been playing a much better all court game of late. He made a nice pass to Hinrich in the closing moments (who missed the open 3), but I expect more good passing from Ben at this point.


Agreed, we only had 3 assists the entire first half.

Ben missed several shots in the paint tonight, it seemed as if he was forcing shots instead of passing out to open shooters, which he had been doing on a regular basis as of late.

But then again, the rest of our offense was garbage in the first half, so maybe Ben felt like he had to take over? The way he has been scoring lately, it's hard to blame him.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> LOL. Yah, the best thing to do while the fan meter is going is to look behind you. The fans are never going bananas.


:laugh:

My favorite thing about piped-in crowd noise is seeing people react like "what the hell is this weird sound?" and then they lean closer to each other in conversation and raise the volume of their voice so they can be heard.

If I was ever lucky enough to take ownership of an NBA franchise, the very first executive order I'd make would be to abolish fake crowd noise and sound effects. It's beyond embarrassing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> My favorite thing about piped-in crowd noise is seeing people react like "what the hell is this weird sound?" and then they lean closer to each other in conversation and raise the volume of their voice so they can be heard.
> 
> If I was ever lucky enough to take ownership of an NBA franchise, the very first executive order I'd make would be to abolish fake crowd noise and sound effects. It's beyond embarrassing.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ScottMay again.

:laugh:


----------

